
Growing number of airlines offer 'flights to nowhere' - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2020/09/17/growing-number-airlines-offer-flights-nowhere-international-travel-remains-stalled/
======
ksaj
I read during lockdown season earlier this year that jets still had to fly,
even if there were no passengers, because pilots have to maintain a certain
number of air hours per year in order to keep their licenses.

Offering these one-way-return flights is a brilliant way to recoup some of the
money this costs.

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/YoHIY](https://archive.vn/YoHIY)

